# Fox News Why Does Government Want To Regulate E Cigarettes



## Stroodlepuff (25/2/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (25/2/14)

Just another avenue to 1'st get control and then place taxes on a consumable like e-juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

